# Sword Fishing Tips?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was consider doing an overnight trip with a few buddies out to the area around the spur once a decent weather window opens up. Would primarily be focused on trolling or deep-dropping during the day. I had been reading up on night time sword fishing and checking out a few old reports on here and THT but have never really had a chance to try it myself. I was wondering if the area between the 131 hole and the spur would be worth giving it a shot? Has anybody had any luck in those areas or would we need to save it for the deeper water around the rigs, assuming we get a chance to head over that way at some point in the next few months? Any advise along those lines would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not have the answer but am curious as well about when to try or if it’s worth trying somewhere north of the spur. I’ve thought about the deep side of the elbow, but haven’t done it yet. My vessel just isn’t big enough to do an overnight at the spur but I’d be happy to try it 45 out or so.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I was consider doing an overnight trip with a few buddies out to the area around the spur once a decent weather window opens up. Would primarily be focused on trolling or deep-dropping during the day. I had been reading up on night time sword fishing and checking out a few old reports on here and THT but have never really had a chance to try it myself. I was wondering if the area between the 131 hole and the spur would be worth giving it a shot? Has anybody had any luck in those areas or would we need to save it for the deeper water around the rigs, assuming we get a chance to head over that way at some point in the next few months? Any advise along those lines would be greatly appreciated.


I have a similar interest. I want to learn the day time thing. 

I spoke with a guy for quite some time at Howell Tackle(PC) and that is exactly where he told me to try. It is a big area(obviously). 

Everyone else that I have spoken with have all been adamant that you should hire someone to shorten the learning curve.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ChrisV or Adam Peeples with One Shot. He's got a purty 40 Invincible he's running this summer.

Chris has written a shit ton about it on here.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks.

When you mentioned Chris V I did a more focused search and found this:

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/bluewater-catfishing-swordfish-how-38753/

Pretty informative.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I was consider doing an overnight trip with a few buddies out to the area around the spur once a decent weather window opens up. Would primarily be focused on trolling or deep-dropping during the day. I had been reading up on night time sword fishing and checking out a few old reports on here and THT but have never really had a chance to try it myself. I was wondering if the area between the 131 hole and the spur would be worth giving it a shot? Has anybody had any luck in those areas or would we need to save it for the deeper water around the rigs, assuming we get a chance to head over that way at some point in the next few months? Any advise along those lines would be greatly appreciated.


You'll do better day in-day out near contour lines and live bottom areas than at the rigs. It's not that there aren't any swords at the rigs but there's definitely more bycatch. I've caught them along pretty every area outside of the 100 fathom line but for night fishing I like to focus on areas in 1000-1200ft most of the year and sometimes do my drifts in shallower 500-800ft in the fall and spring along with bait migrations on the shelf. 

Check out that older post above along with some other previous posts and you should be in good shape. Definitely get your bottom machine tuned in to see thermoclines. They are a huge factor in swordfishing, especially at night.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.:thumbsup: Sword Fish is definitely on my bucket list for 2020.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Silly question regarding night vs. day time fishing...

At 600' or more, would the fish even know the difference?


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Make sure you are blasting music loudly, it makes the fish angry and they bite better. Fact! 

Frothy beverages help too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm not saying this will help at all but a good Youtube channel for swordfish entertainment is:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5hDkgjlza-OEtcs22yjJ5Q


----------

